# Chevy truck bed



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

New 2019 Chevy 2500/3500srw 8ft bed(fits 2015-2019)...$500..pick up only...61611 zip code


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 195292
> View attachment 195293
> New 2019 Chevy 2500/3500srw 8ft bed(fits 2015-2019)...$500..pick up only...61611 zip code


 That's a steal. They get that for junk around here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes that is a really good deal. I would think the tail gate and the lights would be worth that.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Any chance the bumper is available too?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

For that price, I'd be willing to drive an 06/19 truck...if they fit.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Philbilly said: 
Any chance the bumper is available too?

People that buy bumpers have a truck to attach them to. What are you going to do with a bumper


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

thelettuceman said:


> Philbilly said:
> Any chance the bumper is available too?
> 
> People that buy bumpers have a truck to attach them to. What are you going to do with a bumper


Typically when a bed is pull off and not damaged it's to put a flat bed or utility bed on the pickup, both scenarios don't require the OEM rear bumper.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Typically when a bed is pull off and not damaged it's to put a flat bed or utility bed on the pickup, both scenarios don't require the OEM rear bumper.


Maybe you could take the flatbed off your furd and put the chebbie box on it. People would probably say that truck isn't half bad.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes that is a really good deal. I would think the tail gate and the lights would be worth that.


They're worth more than the bed....and I apologize I didn't disclose that. Tailgate is NOT included



Philbilly2 said:


> Any chance the bumper is available too?


No...bed only, and again no tailgate



EWSplow said:


> For that price, I'd be willing to drive an 06/19 truck...if they fit.


Pretty sure this bed is good for back to '15....but I'm sure it could be made to fit anything with enough duct tape


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Tailgate not included! Sorry I forgot to include that.....still a good deal though..I know of another bed locally, exact same thing and they’re wanting $750 w/ no tailgate

Typically these, with the tailgate go for $1000+ Easy


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Maybe you could take the flatbed off your furd and put the chebbie box on it. People would probably say that truck isn't half bad.


There's no lead or mercury in our water....


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> There's no lead or mercury in our water....


Probably in the barn paint...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Probably in the barn paint...


White wash..... go figure eh...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Once again, for those that can't understand, if you are not interested in buying then DO NOT post in the for sale threads


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> They're worth more than the bed....and I apologize I didn't disclose that. Tailgate is NOT included
> 
> No...bed only, and again no tailgate
> 
> Pretty sure this bed is good for back to '15....but I'm sure it could be made to fit anything with enough duct tape


The tail gate and lights should fit any size bed. The 8' bed itself probably isnt in as high of demand like a short box.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The tail gate and lights should fit any size bed. The 8' bed itself probably isnt in as high of demand like a short box.


You are correct. 8' take offs are easy to find. Short box beds usually have to come from a truck that was parted out.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

thelettuceman said:


> Philbilly said:
> Any chance the bumper is available too?
> 
> People that buy bumpers have a truck to attach them to. What are you going to do with a bumper











As said, utility box trucks dont come with factory bumper...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 195328
> 
> As said, utility box trucks dont come with factory bumper...


I think the factory bumper is worth more than the box, tailgate and lights together.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think the factory bumper is worth more than the box, tailgate and lights together.


No, after speaking with some body guys, pretty sure the tailgate is the most valuable & sought after piece.?.....either way, I can't beleive I'm still sitting on this SOB @$500....someone make me an offer and come get it...please


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> No, after speaking with some body guys, pretty sure the tailgate is the most valuable & sought after piece.?.....either way, I can't beleive I'm still sitting on this SOB @$500....someone make me an offer and come get it...please


How many do you have?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

EWSplow said:


> How many do you have?


Luckily, only 1


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Have any older beds?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I went to the liquor store but couldn’t see so good?


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Is it still for sale? I’m very interested


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

G&T LAWN said:


> Is it still for sale? I'm very interested


Sorry I didn't respond sooner, but this item has been sold.


----------

